# [solved] Apache2 Verbindung nur per ssl zulassen

## Sonic Lux

Hallo,

ich habe Apache2 auf meinen Server, der läuft auch.

Zugang per SSL geht auch schon (https).

Nun möchte ich den unverschlüsselten Zugang verbieten und nur noch den https Zugang erlauben.

Ich habe dazu die Seite http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/ssl/ssl_howto.html mir angesehen.

Aber wo trage ich das in Gentoo ein ?!

(Ein Grund mehr Gentoo ein wenig Standardkonformer zu halten!)

Danke

SonicLast edited by Sonic Lux on Tue Jan 04, 2005 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

die Konfiguration zum Apache liegt in /etc/apache2/conf und dort in den Dateien apache2.conf bzw commonapache2.conf.

Module (ssl,dav,php etc.) werden über die Dateien im Unterverzeichnis modules.d konfiguriert und im Verzeichnis vhosts sind die... schon klar oder  :Wink: 

Aber am besten nimmst du dir die apache2.conf und arbeitest die der Reihe nach durch, alle anderen Dateien werden durch die apache2.conf eingebunden...

Ach, und in /etc/conf.d/apache2 mußt du Apache sagen das er mit SSL unterstützung starten soll.

Hilefoks

----------

## Sonic Lux

Jo welche Dateien es gibt weiß ich auch   :Cool: 

Aber in welche muss ich nun das mit dem SSL only eintragen ?

Das man /etc/conf.d/apache2 ändern muss weiß ich schon, hab ja geschrieben das SSL schon läuft.

Sonic

----------

## gentop

Schau mal hier: http://www.uni-koeln.de/ca/apachekurz.html

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Schau mal hier: http://www.uni-koeln.de/ca/apachekurz.html

 

Das ist auch nicht die richtige Antwort  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kann mir den niemand eine vernünftige Antwort geben ??

----------

## Robelix

Die httpd.conf ist bei gentoo nur in mehrere Files aufgeteilt:

/etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf

/etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf

/etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/* (da sind für dich sicher die mod_ssl Files interessant)

robelix

----------

## golloza

/etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/40_mod_ssl.conf, wird automatisch von apache2.conf eingebunden.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Hmm

ich hab jetzt 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SSLProtocol -all +SSLv2
> 
> SSLCipherSuite SSLv2:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+EXP
> ...

 

in die /etc/apache2/conf/modules/41_mod_ssl ... eingetragen, aber nix passiert.

Zugang ist immer noch auch per http möglich .. ?!?

----------

## jtag

Port 80 deaktivieren?

Also "Listen 80" in apache2.conf auskommentieren.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Das ist ja die Hardcore Variante ...

alternativ würde ich es mit einer weiterleitung von http --> https machen.

Wie würde das gehen ?

Sonic

----------

## golloza

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Hmm
> 
> ich hab jetzt 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Was versprichst du dir davon?   :Shocked: 

Du schränkst nur ein, welche Versionen, vom SSL Protokoll benutzt werden können.

Gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, SSLv3 zu verbieten und SSLv2 zu erzwingen?

Was du suchst, ist SSLRequireSSL

http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_ssl.html

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ahhh.... besten Dank!

Habe es nun per .htaccess gelöst.

Danke nochmal.

Nun steht nur noch die Logins per LDAP an ...

-> solved

----------

## schere

Kannst Du vielleicht dein .htaccess file posten? Wäre nett!!

lg wol

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SSLRequireSSL
> 
> AuthUserFile /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ssl_only/.htpasswd
> ...

 

Wobei nur "SSLRequireSSL" eine Rolle spielt, der rest ist für den Login.

----------

## schere

Danke!

Für mich wäre es halt noch interessant, wie man es macht den ssl port von 443 auf 81 umzubiegen, da mein Provider nur den Port 81 durchlässt. 

Kann man das irgendwie machen?

----------

## Sonic Lux

Port steht in

 /etc/apache2/conf/modules/41_mod_ssl... drin

----------

